# Tried this morning



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I went out this morning but didn't have any luck. I got set up nice and early and had tons of birds gobbling in the neighboring woods right away this morning but couldn't get any out into the field edge I was hunting. I had a hen come out and walk within about 5 feet of my blind and walk around pecking and purring for about a half hour. This hen walked right through my decoys and really paid no attention to them at all. Does the fact that the hen was all alone tell anything about maybe changing tactics or anything? I was fully prepared for more birds to come filing out after this hen but she was completely alone, no other birds around at all. Think I should try gobbling? Any advice would be appreciated, I know this late season hunting is tough but I was wondering what your guys thoughts might be on late season hunting tactics. Thanks.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

sounds like you and I had a very similar morning. I would not read to much into that hen it happens all of the time this late in the season.
friday I watched a tom nailing 3 hens so the strut is still on I would think.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Did a little research on the "late season" turkey hunting and it looks like maybe it can be really good after 9 in the morning or so. Think I might try a mid morning hunt and see what the results are. I just don't have a ton of room to hunt so I can't really run and gun or anything, kinda stuck with one small field to hunt.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't get discuraged. Hens now are more solitary. Either they have been bred or they are looking to get bred. So you will see more single hens running around. You will also see loner toms more often. Because either they are the dominate tom or the 2 1/2 year old got his butt kicked and broke off from the group or the third senario is that his buddies are now table fair for some lucky hunter.

90% of the birds I have harvested have been from 9 am - noon. So stick it out if you are in a good area.


----------



## buckyballs81 (May 18, 2011)

wish the rain would hold off here in TN. it kinda ruined my season.


----------

